# Power Converter



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi all,

I just returned from a wonderful trip @ San Antonio Lake in N. CA. I would recommend, if in the area...

We have a 2004 21RS, and Power Converter (brown grill) is located under the pantry. I noticed that the fan inside the Converter came on more frequent than other camping trips. I was connected to shore power and everything worked well. Is this normal? Maybe I have not noticed before...

Jose


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Maybe it was running more options at the time, like lights or something?


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

He's correct; the more electrical "stuff" you have running the more the fan will run too.


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

My convertor comes on when we are using the lights more than usual. With the days being shorter that is probably why it cycled on so much.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It is normal for the the fan to come on. The greater the load the greater the cooling requirements..the greater need for the fan. If the fan stays on or does not come on at all, I would start to investigate a bit more.

Thor


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I noticed mine coming on a lot last weekend. I think that is because I am running the furnace but I'm not sure. Does anyone know if the furnace fan draws more current than the air conditioner fan? That is the only electrical appliance I can think of that should have resulted in the fan running. Other than than I actually think I was inside LESS than I am during the summer.

Reverie


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The furnace is 12v DC, so it will run off the batteries, requiring the converter to "convert" it from 120v AC to 12v DC. The A/C would have no effect on the converter fan, as it is 120v AC and uses shore power directly. So in a round about way the answer to your question is, the A/C does draw more power than the furnace.

Tim


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Does that mean the A/C bypasses the converter completely? What else bypasses it?

Reverie


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't think anything completely bypasses the converter. The furnace and A/C is controlled by the same unit. (on ceiling) The circuit breakers are in the converter itself. I'm not certain how all the systems merge together, cause I'm no electrician.

Ask my wife...I've had my share of DON KING hairdo's!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't quote me on this, but the converter is only one part of your electrical nerve center. It is the opposite of an inverter. The thermostat and climate control circuits, and the fans, are on the 12v DC side of life. The A/C compressor, is on the 120v AC side. Whether or not the two sides are on the converter itself is a question better left to the experts.

Tim


----------

